# Fliegenfisch lernen in NRW



## sdroste (16. Februar 2014)

Hallo,  

ich würde gerne das Fliegenfischen betreiben, und daher einen Anfängerkurs besuchen.

Folgende sind mir ins Auge gefallen:

http://www.fliegenfischerschule-ruhrgebiet.de

und. 

http://www.fliegen-shop.de/Fliegenfischerkurse__NRW_EifelBergLand/

gibt es Erfahrungen hier dazu? Welcher ist besser oder gibt es Alternativen?


Gruss

Stephan


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mais (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfisch lernen in NRW*

Hi,
kannst auch ml hier reinschauen, etwas günstiger...
http://www.wurfkurse.de/Wurfkurse/www.wurfkurse.de.html

Gruß Andy


----------



## Hoppes (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfisch lernen in NRW*

Hab meinen Kurs hier gemacht
http://www.theflypeople.com/
Kann Lutz nur empfehlen! Super netter Kerl. Super Kurs!


----------



## Mr. Sprock (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfisch lernen in NRW*

Hallo,

ich würde dir den Fliegenfischerkurs bei Robl (Angelgeräte Schallbruch) in Essen empfehlen.
http://www.angelshop-schallbruch.de/termine.htm
Die Termine für 2014 sind noch nicht eingetragen.
Da musst du nachfragen.
Der Kurs bei Robl ist das Geld wert und dir wird nicht nur das Werfen, sondern auch das Lesen das Gewässers und etwas Insektenkunde beigebracht. Das werden auch andere Forummitglieder bestätigen können.

Die Gebühren liegen ungefähr bei einem Drittel bis 50 Prozent von dem, was andere "Fliegenfischerschulen" nehmen.
Jeder kann sich Fliegenfischerschule nennen.

Vor vielen Jahren habe ich in Essen umgerechnet 65 Euro bezahlt. Jetzt kostet es ca. 75 Euro.
Wir waren bei dem Kurs zu dritt und haben nicht nur das Werfen, sondern auch das Fliegenfischen in seinen Grundarten gelernt.

Ich finde es gut, dass du dich für einen Kurs entschieden hast, da du in 90% alle Fälle nur dort das Werfen richtig lernst. Filme helfen wenig.
Bei dem o.g. Kurs wirst du nicht mit überteuertem Gerät (Sage, etc.) lernen, aber das Gerät ist beim Fliegenfischen sowieso ziemlich unwichtig.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## sdroste (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfisch lernen in NRW*

Vielleicht sollte ich noch etwas gezielter Fragen  

1.) Ich suche einen Kurs wo man keine Angel mitbringen muss, sondern das Material gestellt wird. Das liegt einfach daran, ich habe noch keine, und würde das Gerät eigentlich erst nach dem Kurs anschaffen wollen, wenn ich etwas besser weis was ich möchte. 

2.) Ich bin in meinem Beruf Profi. Daher möchte ich auch wenn ich Geld in die Hand nehme von einem Profi unterrichtet werden. Mein Ziel ist es nach diesem Kurs (so weit ich mich nicht wie ein Vollhorst anstelle) in der Lage zu sein, meine Rute mit Fliege halbwegs gefahrlos für mich und meine Umwelt ins Wasser zu bewegen, und eventuell einen Fisch zu fangen  - Sollte das nicht so sein, so will ich wenigstens in der Lage sein danach selber Würfe zu üben dass ich dahin komme. Was mich pers. immer gruselt sind Menschen die meinen sie könnten etwas gut und wollen das dann weiter vermitteln. Die gute Absicht unbenommen, aber beim Lehren geht es auch um Didaktik und Methodik. 

Das ist aber erst mal völlig unbenommen und hat mit den Tips erst mal wenig zu tun. Ich danke für diese, 2 waren mir erst mal unbekannt und einer kommt sicher schon mal in die engere Wahl. Was ist denn zu meinen beiden zu sagen? 

Dann noch ein paar Fragen: 

1.) Wathose.... ich werde eine brauchen. Gleich was gescheites, oder lieber ruhig erst mal ne günstige und dann wenn man dabei ist was gescheites kaufen? dann hätte man für Notfälle noch mal nen Ersatz im Kofferraum später ggf. weil es wäre doch ärgerlich wenn man 100km mit dem Auto fährt, nen Tagesschein hat und stellt dann fest die Buxe ist undicht. 

2.) Erste Hose mit engeflanschten Stiefeln oder Stiefel sepperat? 

3.) Was brauche ich sonst noch zwingend für eine Erstausrüstung (die Rute samt Fliegen mal erst mal außen vor, die besorge ich mir am liebsten erst nach dem Kurs wenn ich etwas mehr über die Materie erfahren habe) 


Zielfische sind im übrigen alles was in der Ruhr schwimmt, ansonsten am liebsten Forellen. 

Stephan


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfisch lernen in NRW*



> meine Rute mit Fliege halbwegs gefahrlos für mich und meine Umwelt ins Wasser zu bewegen, und eventuell einen Fisch zu fangen


naja, das lernst Du bei jedem in einer halben Stunde, dazu brauchts keinen "Profi"..

Wie schön das aussieht, ist die andere Frage - aber ja auch wurscht... ;-))

Sobald es spezieller wird, verschiedene Spezial- und Trickwürfe, ist aber jemand der das nicht nur selber kann, sondern das auch vermitteln, sicher wertvoll...

Auch da wird aber immer viel von der persönlichen Chemie abhängen.

Zu der Wathosenfrage.
Kommt eben auch auf den Einsatzbereich an.

In relativ flachen Flüssen/Bächen bei Einsatz hauptsächlich im Sommer kann man auch ne alte Gummi/Plastewathose nehmen, wie vor 30 Jahren - billig und dicht..

Angenehmer ist da natürlich auch ne atmungsaktive mit Extrastiefeln - entsprechend sehr deutlich teurer.

Und bezüglich einkaufen:
Guck Dir an, was die "Profis" beim Kurs verwenden, frag nach und versuch das auf Dein Gewässer und Deine Wünsche runterzubrechen..

Nicht zuletzt kommt es auf die verfügbare monetäre Masse an - hast Dus, kannste auch gnadenlos zuviel einkaufen und nachher verschenken, wenns sich als unnötig rausstellt..


----------



## TrevorMcCox (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfisch lernen in NRW*

http://www.fliegenfischerschulevulkaneifel.de/3.html

Kann ich nur empfehlen. Einen Tag Theorie und einen Tag Praxis. Der Mann war wirklich sehr kompetent


----------



## sdroste (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfisch lernen in NRW*



perikles schrieb:


> in gummistiefeln latschen ist nicht der hit, die beste losung fur kaltes wasser neopren hose mit fusslingen im sommer eine atmungsaktive mit fusslingen,
> 
> am besten nimm dir die mal die zeit, und fahre zur ewf, dort ist die elite der fliegenfischer szene vertreten oder nimm dir mal ein paar tage urlaub und lerne beim roman moser, wenn du einen elite kurs und trainer haben willst
> 
> ...




Elitetrainer brauchte nicht  Ich hab ja keine sehr hohen Ambietionen an mich. Ich mag eher einen Trainer haben mit dem ich und er mit mir klarkommt und mich unterrichtet. 

Daher fällt der Herr Moser bei allem ihm sicher gebührenden Respekt erst mal aus.. 


Stephan


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfisch lernen in NRW*



TrevorMcCox schrieb:


> http://www.fliegenfischerschulevulkaneifel.de/3.html
> Kann ich nur empfehlen. Einen Tag Theorie und einen Tag Praxis. Der Mann war wirklich sehr kompetent



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, die zwei Tage lohnen sich wirklich!
Und teuer ist es auch nicht.


----------



## Bobster (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfisch lernen in NRW*

http://www.flyfishingeurope.de/de/fliegenfischen-am-moehnesee/fliegenfischen-am-moehnesee.html

 Freund von mir hat daran teilgenommen und war begeistert .....mir ist das zu langweilig :q


----------



## Flyfisher1 (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfisch lernen in NRW*



Bindestuebchen schrieb:


> Hallo Fliegenfischerfreunde
> Ich selber Fische an der Ruhr in Neheim Hüsten  .Ich fische schon seit 5 Jahren mit der Fliegenrute und ich habe auch klein angefangen . Ich sage immer wen es kein stört zeige ich den Leute wie man wirft ich bin auch kein Profi aber zeigen für lau geht doch oder nicht ?



Im Prinzip, ja, Aber! Wenn du selber gut wirfst und Ihm dann auch noch erklären und zeigen kannst, was er falsch macht, er das, was du erklärst umsetzen kann, ist Nichts dagegen ein zu wenden. Wenn du aber selbst Autodidakt bist und Wurffehler über Jahre, einprogrammiert sind, wirst du Diese, zwangsläufig weiter geben. Ansonsten nur zu. Es gibt, wie ich schon des öfteren erwähnt habe, genügend selbsternannte 
" Fliegenfischerinstruktoren " , die glauben .... na Ihr wisst schon. Vielleicht hilft euch meine Methode: Wenn ich einen Wurfkurs gebe, nehme ich das mit der Videokamera auf und die Absolventen, könne ihre Fehler dann bildlich betrachten und begreifen viel schneller, wo es hakt und klemmt.
Ich wünsche Euch viel Erfolg. Jeder neue Fliegenfischer, ist ein Gewinn für das Gewässer.#6


----------

